# Ultrasounds( in labor today)



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

How accurate are late term abdominal ultrasounds?? Opal is the doe in question. Last time I saw her in heat the buck bred her she would be due oct 25th. I had an abdominal ultrasound done about two weeks ago by my small animal vet who said she wasn't pregnant. According to my records she has not gone back into heat since the time I saw her bred....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Normally should be accurate.
The kid or kids should be very visible, because of size by this late term.

Her udder isn't filling and her pooch isn't poofy or stretched for her being late term.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The vet really should have seen something. A leg, a head or a body. From what I can see, her pooch doesn't look pregnant. Always possible she has a false pregnancy.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok, thank you both very much


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t know I have heard of many people who had a ultrasound done on late term by a vet and they couldn’t find anything but they really were bred. I did a few later term does last year and I thought they were open until I went way in front of their udder. Even then it was looking for body parts, not full kids.
I would get a closer picture of her back side and see if someone can do the pooch test for you.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Depends on how late term. I'm able to see babies pretty well on mine until about 120 days. After that all you can really see are the cotyledons from the placenta. And maybe a heartbeat if you're lucky lol. But the cotyledons would confirm pregnancy since those are only present if there is a placenta. It will look like a bunch of round structures on ultrasound.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I ultrasounded Magic last week and she is due on the 24th. All I could see were the cotyledons at that point.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I forget most vets do ultrasound transabdominal. My vet does ultrasound rectally and you can see a lot more.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> I forget most vets do ultrasound transabdominal. My vet does ultrasound rectally and you can see a lot more.


Interesting! Never heard of doing ultrasounds rectally on a goat. I've had it done on my mares but obviously a horse is much bigger than a goat.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I find ultrasounds accurate.

I do have some beef with them, I’ve seen fertility issues and miscarriages start post-frequent ultrasound use.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I find ultrasounds accurate.
> 
> I do have some beef with them, I've seen fertility issues and miscarriages start post-frequent ultrasound use.


Most likely unrelated. Ultrasounds are safe in pregnancy. Heck, I had 5 done before week 8 of my pregnancy this time around and both baby and I are just fine.

The miscarriages after ultrasounds were probably already in the process of happening. I had a doe have some bloody discharge so we ultrasounded and babies looked great but she was already in the process of aborting so she came up opening next ultrasound. Does miscarriage more than we realize because early on there usually isn't much evidence of loss.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> I forget most vets do ultrasound transabdominal. My vet does ultrasound rectally and you can see a lot more.


Ok since you've seen it done! Did they put a extender on the probe? 
A friend of mine asked me to try rectally since I have the probe for cattle. I tried it, the goat wasn't thrilled (no idea why lol) and then I started thinking how is it even going to get deep enough to see anything or move it around since it's not like a cow where I put my hand in there too. So I decided not to play around on a AIed doe and never tried it again lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Most likely unrelated. Ultrasounds are safe in pregnancy. Heck, I had 5 done before week 8 of my pregnancy this time around and both baby and I are just fine.
> 
> The miscarriages after ultrasounds were probably already in the process of happening. I had a doe have some bloody discharge so we ultrasounded and babies looked great but she was already in the process of aborting so she came up opening next ultrasound. Does miscarriage more than we realize because early on there usually isn't much evidence of loss.


I agree. So far no one has lost kids and they have all settled this year and a few I have ultrasounded again and still hanging onto those babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Jessica84 said:


> Ok since you've seen it done! Did they put a extender on the probe?
> A friend of mine asked me to try rectally since I have the probe for cattle. I tried it, the goat wasn't thrilled (no idea why lol) and then I started thinking how is it even going to get deep enough to see anything or move it around since it's not like a cow where I put my hand in there too. So I decided not to play around on a AIed doe and never tried it again lol


My vet has a specific rectal probe. Much narrower.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

That far along, could you put her on the milk stand and feel the babies kick? Sorry if that is obvious but just thinking...


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm still holding out on this girl. She looks exactly like she did last pregnancy!!! She still hasn't gone back into heat and now she has started baby talking. You know that soft bleating they do at the end of their pregnancy?!?!?  I'm watching for any other signs seeing how she is less then a week out from her only due date if she is pregnant.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

It SHOULD be accurate. However I had a doe that was ultrasounded two weeks before her due date because we just couldn’t decide if she was pregnant or not. The vet said she was not pregnant. The doe had a kid 10 days later. 
IMO, your doe looks pregnant.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats can indeed fool us.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Ranger1 said:


> It SHOULD be accurate. However I had a doe that was ultrasounded two weeks before her due date because we just couldn't decide if she was pregnant or not. The vet said she was not pregnant. The doe had a kid 10 days later.
> IMO, your doe looks pregnant.


Wow, did they do an abdominal ultrasound?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

This girl acts more and more pregnant each day except for the obvious pooch and udder!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I say go with your gut. It’s better to be prepared for nothing then kick yourself later for not being prepared. 
PS I think she is bred too and I hope to see babies soon!!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Follow your gutt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I've always herd later in pregnancy it's harder to see kids due to the size.

She looks pregnant to me, her right side is fairly large (I know not always reliable) and her belly droops below her. Did she have a bit of udder already before?

I did have a doe early this year, had twins, I knew she was PG due to blood test, and her udder did not start until about 2 weeks before and really didn't even fill much until the day or two before. Her pooch wasn't really swollen until a couple days before either. She was a FF but my other FF start their udders much sooner. I have one out there now 6 weeks left and she has a tiny pooch starting.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I've found late term ultrasounds to be accurate in determining if a doe is preganant, but it is harder to tell how many kids.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, I got a good Pooch pic yesterday. Any chance you all could give me your opinions I will know here very soon but just curious. I've never done the Pooch test very well


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry to say but to me she doesn't look pregnant. But depending on the doe they can hide it. 2 and 3 days before is when one of my does started actually looking 'poochy'. She could hide it really well, except for her stomach. I would try and feel for babies. And be prepared for babies just in case. If you can feel her ligaments you can keep an eye on those.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Try feeling right in front of the udder, push up gently. You might feel a leg or something.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I think I agree she’s not pregnant


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Now just have to figure out why she’s not going into heat


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

She looks pregnant, IMO. I would be prepared for kids soon, if she’s due in a couple days.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

The best thing might be to do blood tests? Wouldnt that solve the conundrum?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Having a preg test done, will answer that question for you.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So every goat is different. I've had people tell me some does weren't due anytime soon due to their udder size. (But I had breeding dates and blood tests etc) and their udder filled up the day before kidding. And it was small. 

Her pooch doesn't look bred BUT I've also had some that were ehhhhh in that area too. I've got 3 with 40 days left right now. One has a super poofy pooch that has changed significantly. One, eh, and the other, hers has not changed at all. I know she's PG because I had her blood tested and she's huge now and I felt kids barely. I have no doubts. 

My reason for thinking she is pg is that udder. If she's always had it, then I'd say likely she's not bred. But if she never had that bit of udder, then I'd say she's bred and watch for that udder to fill. There is a general consensus as to how they act when bred, how their body parts look, etc...but I've found a LOT of goats don't follow the guidelines LOL

Get a blood test or wait it out. If due date is 2 days, and there are no kids within a week from there...she's not bred. If she isn't in fact bred, she looks like she may be kind of overweight which can contribute to cycle issues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Yep I agree. Blood test or I would be just keeping a close eye on her until she no longer could possibly kid.
Last year I had a doe I was unsure about. I did the pooch test and got 50/50 results on her lol I was going to pull blood but was already debating on buying a ultrasound machine so figured that was my excuse. So after I got it I was able to confirm she was in fact bred and I think it was 2-3 week later that she kidded. I had to go way up her stomach to find any kids though. It was almost to her navel when I found them and everyone always says to ultrasound way back by the udder.
I had another doe, a FF that showed NO signs of being bred. She had no udder what so ever, no swelling in her vulva area. I put her in the pen to take her to the sale. That night she was screaming so ran out and her water broke and she had a single buck kid. There has been a few more after that that I was highly doubting they were bred but after that doe I learned not to throw the towel in until there was no possible way they could be bred and they also kidded.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your reply’s and advice. I think I’m going to wait it out a few more days fingers crossed she is and not just overweight lol


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Keep us posted!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, no signs of labor or any progress so I’m thinking the ultrasound was correct and she’s not pregnant now I just need to look at why a young healthy doe wouldn’t be going into heat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a buck? Is she overweight?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Do you have a buck? Is she overweight?


I do have a buck, and she might be a little overweight...


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

She’s in labor!!!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm SO not a fan of ultrasounds anymore........ blood test is the only thing I do..... so easy to miss a pregnancy.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> I'm SO not a fan of ultrasounds anymore........ blood test is the only thing I do..... so easy to miss a pregnancy.


no kidding!! Last pregnancy of hers they said one kid I got two this time not pregnant now she is loosing bits of mucus plug for sure pregnant lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How goes the kidding?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> How goes the kidding?


It's looking like tomorrow her udder made a good amount of progress today though


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

still waiting.....


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

She’s having contractions!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

daisysmaid said:


> She's having contractions!!!


Happy kidding! Hope all goes well!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So happy I didn’t give her lute a few months back to put her into heat!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

She had triplets!!! Will post pics in the mirning


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations! Amazing how she could hide the fact that she had 3 babies!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow trips! Congrats I can’t wait to see them.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

2 girls and a boy, mama had a really hard time after for some reason she was almost shivering so I quickly got some calcium in her and this morning she was perfect!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Awesome, they are so sweet looking. Congratulations. The one looks just like the doe, nice little mini-me.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ooohhh, so beautiful!!!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Aww, cutest little bugs. Congratulations! That is so great to hear and glad mom is doing great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Great job opal! You sure fooled them didn’t you lol.
So happy she ended up being bred!
I have the same issue going on with opal (well not me personally lol) I have NEVER had this happen before but I have a little FF that I have scanned 3X now and can not find anything! BUT she is making a udder. So either she is jealous over all the babies and making a udder for no reason or she is bred, guess I’ll find out by March 1st lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

AndersonRanch said:


> Great job opal! You sure fooled them didn't you lol.
> So happy she ended up being bred!
> I have the same issue going on with opal (well not me personally lol) I have NEVER had this happen before but I have a little FF that I have scanned 3X now and can not find anything! BUT she is making a udder. So either she is jealous over all the babies and making a udder for no reason or she is bred, guess I'll find out by March 1st lol


She's probably bred  my experience with the ultrasounds in particular on opal have been wrong both times she was scanned by the vet with two separate pregnancies lol


----------

